# Life is just so unfair...



## mcclean (Mar 12, 2011)

Today I got the shocking news that after EC yesterday my eggs failed to fertilise with my donor sperm.

Right now I am so upset, angry and in pain from EC.  The process of EC took forever as I have fibroids.  I was sedated for over an hour just to collect 3 eggs.

This journey for me has just been horrible.  After making my initial decision of parenting alone, battling with my mums negative comments, the extreme cost and now I have nothing  .

I kept so positive and hoped I would be in with a chance.

Now I just don't know what to do.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that things have not gone to plan.  The whole fertility thing is so immensely painful, so it must be even harder when it's cut short due to lack of fertilisation.  Have u arranged a follow up appointment with ur clinic? 

I hope u have people around u supporting u. X x


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

So sorry to hear your news Mcclean      - there are no words that make such things better - please take care of you today   .

If you need to chat we are here for you    
Krissi xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Mcclean I'm so sorry to hear this. this happened to me on my second cycle at the Bridge- I moved clinics after it, it is like being robbed of the chance by not having ET- also remember to ask for a part cycle refund for ET, bloods post etc!your first gives them a lot of info how you'll respond.
what did they say the reason was? My eggs were all immature, so probably collected too soon and not monitored close enough, as thisdidnt happened on subsequent cycles. Your DS should be good quality - although even DS can be poor- read about  coco's ivf cycles.
Take care and be kind to yourself xx


----------



## Minnie35 (Oct 28, 2009)

McLean I'm so sorry   .


Having to go through ec and the subsequent pain, not to mention the emotional rollercoaster that this has been for you.  I hope you'll have a follow-up appointment asap to work out what needs to be done now.  


Lots of love,
Minnie x


----------



## mcclean (Mar 12, 2011)

I just haven't stop crying!!  I'm just so fed up.  

I'm still in pain from the EC process.  My tummy is still very swollen  .


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Mcclean do ring your clinic if your in pain and swollen just in case there is ohss, unlikely with 3 but still a possibility it probably is all the digging around. Do take care- I found counselling helped me get through & keep going - 6 yrs later still trying!! Take care Hun you know we're here for you. It's fine to cry you're grieving you've been robbed of a long awaited opportunity, plus the darn drugs & hormones are running wild.


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

mcclean, sorry to hear that your tx hasn't gone to plan. I hope that your EC pain eases soon   . 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## mcclean (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who replied to my thread.

It's nice to know there are women who understand what I'm going through. 

I also want to share with you all that I got another call from the doctor at the clinic and there is hope.  All of my eggs have fertilised.  She told me late fertilisation can happen.  I am just jumping for joy right now.  This journey is certainly a roller coaster ride!  ET will take place on Monday afternoon.  

I'm just praying all goes well      .


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Mcclean yipeeeeee!!! U must b thrilled!!!

Good luck with ET lovely


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Amazing that is so good. Ur back on track


----------



## mcclean (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you Nikki76 and Coweyes.

There's a chance a big chance.  I'm just crying with joy!!


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Talk about emotional rollercoaster!!     so glad eggs have fertilised, sending     for some lovely embies ready for ET.
xx


----------



## mcclean (Mar 12, 2011)

lulumead said:


> Talk about emotional rollercoaster!!   so glad eggs have fertilised, sending   for some lovely embies ready for ET.
> xx


Yes, Lulumead. Yesterday afternoon, I was ready to put my head in a gas oven lol. Today, I'm reading up on the stages of pregnancy.

I'm not going to count my chickens before they hatch. But I am in with a chance.


----------



## carnivaldiva (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm really happy for you! !!!!

Just take it easy & no stress. Sending pma     for BFP


----------

